# Core Test/Mem Test cause weird stuff on my PC



## Archel (Jul 15, 2007)

*I just want to to play Doom 3!*

Hi everyone. I have a Radeon 9550 256MB. I basically just want to run Doom 3 with no lag.

I just downloaded ATITool 0.26 and tried to run Core Test and Mem Test.

The first thing I did was unlock the 9550 card, then I proceeded to run Core Test. After it got to about 430, it crashed and I got an error message from CCC. So I wrote down 420.

Then I ran Mem Test and when it got to about 280, the screen got all weird with strange multicolored transparent blocks everywhere. So I stopped it and wrote down 280.

I then used those settings and saved a profile.

When I ran Doom 3 it looked sort of shitty. It seemed like it had no AA. Also, tiny black blocks showed up around occasionally. When a cut scene ran, the blocks were everywhere. 

I have 1GB of RAM and 1.80 GHz. What do you people recommend I do?

Thanks.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 15, 2007)

stock cooling i assume....try a fan pointed at the VGA, heat is what usually causes artifacting.....Also, dont use find max button....go in 5-10 MHz jumps on core or ram, then test and repeat!


----------



## Archel (Jul 15, 2007)

sneekypeet said:


> stock cooling i assume....try a fan pointed at the VGA, heat is what usually causes artifacting.....Also, dont use find max button....go in 5-10 MHz jumps on core or ram, then test and repeat!



Another important thing is, that when I set it up at Default Settings and run 'Scan for Artifacts'. I get the whole 3D yellow.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 15, 2007)

there is a box that you should check in settings for use older scanning method. Or even trying like 0.24 or 0.25....If scanning for artifacts at stock, and fuzzy cube is yellow....that is not a good thing. Try other version or checking the box for compatibility.


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Jul 15, 2007)

Archel said:


> Then I ran Mem Test and when it got to about 280, the screen got all weird with strange multicolored transparent blocks everywhere. So I stopped it and wrote down 280.
> 
> I then used those settings and saved a profile.



Dude if it artifacts at 280 then there is no point using 280 in your atitool profile because it is obviously to hi.  try 260 or something like that.

Also, you really should have some extra cooling on that card (any card really) if you are going to oc it as you will kill it rather quickly!!!


----------



## Archel (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm setting everything as low as I can and I still get artifacts everywhere on the scans.


----------



## Archel (Jul 15, 2007)

Does it automatically softmod to Radeon 6000pro if I check the 'remove...clock lock' option?

I'm not getting the artifacts anymore. I got it up to 425/213, after that I get artifacts again.


----------

